

Ask HN: Is the whole Internet slow nowadays? - rhizome

It seems to me that over the past few weeks/months that the Internet has really been bogging down on a site-by-site basis. 3rd party APIs for modules and logging, heavy client-side JS, cloud latency...it seems to me that all of these trends have conspired to make the web slower than browsing on a Treo 680. I routinely get mid-pageload hangs on sites of all levels of popularity and prominence, delayed/dropped clicks, and scrolling problems.<p>It seems to me that there are some bad architecture decisions gaining currency as standards.
======
dasht
Anecdotes aren't evidence but I've noticed a subject, steady degradation as
well over the "months" end of that time scale.

~~~
rhizome
Yeah, I think "weeks" refers more to noticing my own growing dissatisfaction,
but it's certainly a 2011 phenomenon.

